# overclocking an i5 2500k on a p8z77-v lx mother board?



## darkfire3814

I have tried using the turbov evo tool that comes with the mobo but every time i use it i get 0% incress for some reason. Has anyone seen a guid on how to overclock an i5 2500k on a p8z77-v lx mother board? 

I have seen many guides on how to overclock but not any for this combo.


----------



## Tyree

OC'ing is pretty much the same for any Mobo and, as always, all OC should be done through the Bios.


----------



## 6082012

Fresh off the keyboard. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html#post3782930


----------



## cyricc

You can use TurboEvo to overclock an ASUS motherboard while in the Windows Desktop environment.

First: 
If you aren't getting any results from using TurboEvo, make sure you get ALL the latest Drivers, BIOS and Utilities for your motherboard.
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z77-V LX
Also, use accurate CPU measuring software like CPU-Z. Also-also, make sure you are putting some stress on your cpu so that you aren't looking at the downclocked rates thanks to Intel's Speed Step. Use a program like Prime95, or a simple benchmarker like OC Scanner X. When you apply workload stress you can watch the voltage meter and clock frequency meter rise in CPU-Z.

Second:
It is always highly recommend that you do OC from BIOS but ASUS has worked hard to provide us with software that overclocks from Windows. There are no known problems with this other than you lose your OC profile sometimes when shutting down the system. This just means you have to set your OC every time you boot back into Windows, and some claim that this actually saves your hardware some lifespan. 

Third:
TurboEvo gives you options to adjust Voltages, Core Clock settings, and BCLK settings. DON'T mess with anything else unless you absolutely know for sure, EXACTLY, which settings are appropriate for your EXACT processor. The i5-2500k has been extensively OC'd and tested, the general consensus on a _maximum recommended_ OC is
Vcore - 1.5v
CoreClock - 5Ghz
BCLK - 100Mhz
PLL - 1.8v


----------



## Tyree

OC'ing should always be done through the Bios.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html#post3782930


----------

